

Which is the best text editor do you prefer? - kxhitiz

I have switched from gedit to redcar to finally Sublime text 2. And I am pretty much happy with it. At my office I use to code on textmate on OS X and I like it, but I have decided to leave it due to lack of its presence in other platforms.
======
whichdan
I was a big fan of EmEditor on Windows - started up instantly and had great
features like native CSV support and vertical highlighting.

I currently use TextMate out of habit, but I'm really not fond of the
performance. Find in Files locks up the entire editor, and occasionally the
same thing happens after committing to SVN. I've been flipping between
SublimeText2 and Vico. I'd probably use Vico fulltime if it had a way to
toggle between vim-mode and "always insert" mode, since I'm still a little
rough when it comes to vim.

------
onlyup
Vim, just because I am used to it and because I can use it within a dropdown
terminal window.

------
beosrocks
Pe: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pe_(text_editor)>

~~~
steventruong
I have to ask. BeOS is discontinued but per this comment and your username, I
assume you're still using BeOS? If so, why? Honest curiosity

~~~
beosrocks
Be lives on in Haiku OS:

<http://haiku-os.org/> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3904972>
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-dawn-of-
haik...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-dawn-of-haiku-os/0)

------
nitinthewiz
BBEdit on the Mac for code and common text. iA Writer for thought and blog
writing...

------
keeds
Emacs on Windows Emacs on Mac Emacs on Linux

------
Akram
I use ConTEXT... it is simple lightweight.

~~~
ExpiredLink
ConTEXT, fond memories! ConTEXT was my favorite editor 10 years ago when it
was actively developed. Nowadays I mainly use an IDE.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Notepad++ on Windows, Kate on linux.

------
relaunched
Vim (linux) JEdit (windows)

------
deadwait
nano , use it on windows also

------
cpt1138
emacs

------
maytc
vi

